# NST you gotta see (wanted to make sure Ron1YY got his kudos)!!!



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Just posted this on the NST V, but also wanted to include it here in case some of you don't often check that link. Ron1YY all but leveled the neighborhood with this trade! Today, I am by far the luckiest man in Charleston! I think I need a cold rag...

Well, I get home after 4 weeks straight of work and I finally have a day off tomorrow (golf tournament). I have this large box from Ron on the table. Ron asked me initially if there were any smokes I wanted to try for the NST, so I threw a few suggestions out there. What did Ron do? Made the tooth fairy look like a fool... Made Santa look like a has-been... Forgive me if I typo, my hands are still shaking. I know Ron has over 1500 RG, but he deserves 10,000!!! Bump him for me, for the love of God, please. I can only give 2 RG at the time!


































*Keep scrolling....*


















*Keep scrolling....*


















OMG!!! Ron has got to be one of the most generous and thoughtful gorillas in this vast jungle. I was warned by others to watch out for you, but I had no idea what I was getting in to. Ron, I cannot thank you enough.

I'll (my humi) will never be the same!


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

:dr
WOW! Thats one hell of an NST trade. WTG Ron, I'll make sure to stay away from you.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Good Lord!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ron's da man....be glad it wasn't a wild monkey trade.:r:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Holy shit, my eyeballs just exploded. I've never seen anything like that.

wow.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

OH SH!T, MOTHER OF GOD!!! :dr:dr LOOK AT THOSE AVO'S!!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Thats the reason I always stayed away from the NST and MAW threads. 





I love my family too much and want to keep them safe.
















NICE HIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Thats the reason I always stayed away from the NST and MAW threads.
> 
> I love my family too much and want to keep them safe.
> 
> NICE HIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ha HA!!!!!! Don't think I forgot who's side you were on when we had the KASR Wars!!!!!!!!!! I never Forget!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Very generous hit!


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Enjoy that Sosa!


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

WOW!!!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Ha HA!!!!!! Don't think I forgot who's side you were on when we had the KASR Wars!!!!!!!!!! I never Forget!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


That wasn't a war, it was a police action, and I was innocent, and nuetral, like frickin' Switzerland. I vas chust following orders..


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, Just Wow! :tu


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Ron's always been the frickin' man. I've been on the receiving end. I've got scars. Nice hit, Ron!!


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Holy sweet jebus! "Nice hit" just doesn't come close :r


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

That is friggin killer! Awesome hit!!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> Holy sweet jebus! "Nice hit" just doesn't come close :r


I don't use that many exclamation points for anything. 

Um....

You got Pwned doesn't cover it........

well...

nuclear ownage.

http://www.jjirons69.justgotowned.com/


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Is your whole city destroyed after a bomb like that?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Good to have you back around Ron. Wait to show a newby who is boss!!!!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> http://www.jjirons69.justgotowned.com/


That's some funny shiit!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Hmmmm, I think I lost my third trade...........You guys scared him :r


Ron


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

> *And they say
> 'You don't tug on Superman's cape
> You don't spit into the wind
> You don't pull the mask off the old Lone Ranger
> And you don't mess around with Ron'*


  :tu


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

n3uka said:


> :tu


:tpd: OMFG, what a hit!


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Son of a B!^$& what a hit!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I actually feel a bit sorry for you... 

You DID get owned!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Some people never see it coming, Do They!!!!!!! :gn


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, that there is an awesome hit! great job!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Devastating hit.
:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> That wasn't a war, it was a police action, and I was innocent, and nuetral, like frickin' Switzerland. I vas chust following orders..


innocent:r:r:r


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I tried to warn ya Jamie. That was a freakin' awesome hit. Good luck rebuilding. :ss


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Brutal. Nothing else.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

He unloaded on your azz!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great hit on a very generous BOTL! Enjoy the stogies, Jamie :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm very upset that it seems like I'm the only one who can't see the pics!!  Only red x's!!

But coming from Ron1yy, I'm going to let my imagination do all the work and say WOW!!! (I have seen the damage he can do)


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

God almighty...looks more like a hit from a whole pack of Gorilla's rather than just one. If you also factor in the other NST trades he has made it really show this man's generosity...:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh Man...........Looks like Ron went crazy there.

Nice....:tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Ha HA!!!!!! Don't think I forgot who's side you were on when we had the KASR Wars!!!!!!!!!! *I never Forget!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ron


Tread lightly Ron. Someone is liable to make your their biotch. :tu

I need a new banjo boy!!!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Ron truly taught a newb a lesson in Gorilla multiplication...

What a devastating hit ! well done.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh MAMA! Nicely done... I know you will enjoy those sticks... :ss


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

rockyr said:


> Good luck rebuilding. :ss


Called the insurance man this morning....he just shook his head...


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

RON, what a hit. In fact you may have ruined these people forever!!


----------



## Leitner (Sep 3, 2007)

<---twitches, gibbers and rocks in the corner when someone says "mail"


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Troop_lee said:


> RON, what a hit. In fact you may have ruined these people forever!!


I need to warm up for Feb's Herf!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

holy crap i've never seen such destruction


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

*WOW!!!!*

So how have you been Uncle Ron? 

:chk


----------

